

What do you think of my site - Rswan75

Visit and let me know what you think it needs.
www.studyhallnotes.com
======
unalone
You submitted this site, what, a week ago? Two? Give it some time, remodel it
a lot, and once you have a significantly newer version show it off again.

The feedback I gave you last time still stands:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=442736>

------
joshuarr
Content looks good, although I'm not a member of the target demographic so it
is not personally compelling.

Design-wise a few minor tweaks would make large strides.

I'd axe the black bars at top and bottom, make the logotype strong and unique,
and strengthen your headings. Also truncate long entries. And some bad mojo is
goin' on with the footer.

------
pedalpete
I'm not your demographic either, but seeing as it's a student site, did you
consider facebook connect instead of registration?

~~~
Rswan75
I actually planned on doing that today

------
volida
I think people can get motivated for less than $5000. Maybe you should
increase the prize pool.

